# steam lag problem



## squeezor (Dec 17, 2004)

the day before yesterday when i was playing one of my games on steam all went will and no lag and stuff. when i played again yesterday things got messy with all my steam games. i encountered heavy lag on all steam games i played. what is wrong and how to deal with it?


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

What connection type do you have to the internet?

How many people were online on that day?

MD


----------



## squeezor (Dec 17, 2004)

i have 512 kbps adsl or dsl as u call it. on that day the people playing on steam was normal... no server overloads or something


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

Was anything else using your internet connection?

I had a problem with CS once, turns out someone was hacking the DSLAM's at the CO...

MD


----------



## squeezor (Dec 17, 2004)

nope nothing...


----------



## somarf (Jan 21, 2005)

*Lag & stuff..*



squeezor said:


> the day before yesterday when i was playing one of my games on steam all went will and no lag and stuff. when i played again yesterday things got messy with all my steam games. i encountered heavy lag on all steam games i played. what is wrong and how to deal with it?


Are you STILL experiencing this problem? I've had HALF-LIFE 2/Counter Strike for a few weeks now, and have yet to encounter any big lag issues. My ping times average from 20-32 throughout gameplay.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

the problem was ( i encountered that too) there was some nifty update that messed with ur config file. what you do is go into console and type : rate 9999
what is actually lagging you is a 100% loss of packets called choke you cna see that when you go into consoel and type: net_graph 3

this happend to me also liek 2 days ago and i finaly figured out that was it if its not it it might be your update rate(cl_updaterate) change some nubmers there and try to find the best one. also another comand is (cl_cmdrate) thats another one of the packet/fps thingys but the rate 9999 should do the job


----------



## StephenR (Jan 11, 2005)

I've not had a single lag problem with steam, I suspect a virus or such to be the problem...Perhaps you could re-install steam if it's not too much hassle?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

somarf said:


> Are you STILL experiencing this problem? I've had HALF-LIFE 2/Counter Strike for a few weeks now, and have yet to encounter any big lag issues. My ping times average from 20-32 throughout gameplay.


after i posted i saw your only getting 20-32 fps ? thats pretty bad i must say for a new nvidia 6600. im running my 9600se and im getting 50fps in cs:s and 20-40 fps in halflife2. all on high. what are your settings ? make sure ur videocard drivers are installed right and whats ur AA and AF on ?


----------



## Bnaldo (Jan 16, 2005)

Fr4665 said:


> after i posted i saw your only getting 20-32 fps ? thats pretty bad i must say for a new nvidia 6600. im running my 9600se and im getting 50fps in cs:s and 20-40 fps in halflife2. all on high. what are your settings ? make sure ur videocard drivers are installed right and whats ur AA and AF on ?



hes getting 20-32 for a ping not fps


----------



## somarf (Jan 21, 2005)

*D'oh!!*



Bnaldo said:


> hes getting 20-32 for a ping not fps


Yeah.. I was a little  when I typed that.. sorry.. 20-32 ping times.. FPS are somewhere around 80's or 90's.. Can't recall.. what's the command again to find out what your current FPS is while playing?


----------

